# Cute Couples Pictures!



## WalshKidsGoats

Since breeding season has started I thought this would be a fun thread to start! I thought we could all post pictures of our cute goat couples!
Here is Glenn and Glory totally in love! <3


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute!


----------



## AmyBoogie

They're so sweet!


----------



## erica4481




----------



## WalshKidsGoats

Aw!


----------



## Trickyroo

What a great thread ! Love the couples so far , very handsome 
I'm not going to breed till Nov. or end of Dec. so I will add my couples then


----------



## nchen7

awww!!! soo cute! love this thread!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I can't wait to see your couples Laura!  wilttle Pebbles and Archie


----------



## erica4481




----------



## toth boer goats

All cute indeed.


----------



## dayofthunder

Awe so cute!


----------



## erica4481

The other most recent couple


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh that is a really cute picture


----------



## Selah123

all gorgeous - here is my pic. These two have produced 7 kids in the last two years!


----------



## AmyBoogie

So sweet. Lovely little (out not so little in Selah's case) lovers


----------



## nchen7

too sweet! Selah, it looks like your buck is courting your doe. taking her for walks down the river, finding a nice spot to share a meal together. haha. soo cute!!


----------



## Bambi

Beautiful couples!


----------



## Trickyroo

What a cute couple and such beautiful scenery too 
He does look like he is courting her , lol.


----------



## Selah123

He does try!!!!! Those nubians are just such romantics!!!


----------



## Cadence

Can we still post pictures on this one? The buck looked so handsome in this picture, and proud  

Copperfield(buck) X Charisma (doe)


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

Very cute pictures!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

Here's a cute one! Glenn and Star  Notice the goofy smirk on Glenn's face :laugh:


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Aw, how sweet! All of these are super cute!


----------



## Chopsgoats

Glory is a beautiful doe kinda looks like my peeps


----------



## Axykatt

Peggy Sue is intended for another...but Tom loves her so!


----------



## Trickyroo

Awww poor Tom , lol
We had a lot of people coming over to see the puppies today and all they could hear was Archie and Scout going , BAWOO BAH BAWOO
BWAAA BWOOO BAH BAH BAH BAHABO :eyeroll: lol


----------



## VincekFarm

I love this topic. All the pictures are adorable!

I don't have any pictures from this fall or really of any goaties in love. I do have some cute pairs though... 










Appoline & Ethel. Appoline does tend to like the does when she is in heat though.. so maybe it is appropriate for this thread after all. Lol!


----------



## WalshKidsGoats

Aw, Chopsgoats! She looks like a sweetie!


----------



## erica4481

Vincekfarm- those two kids are so stinking adorable


----------



## Trickyroo

erica4481 said:


> Vincekfarm- those two kids are so stinking adorable


I second that , adorable 
Everyone of the couples are so so cute


----------



## goatgirl16

Matt and Lilly









Lilly is the lighter brown


----------



## Texaslass

Here's the most recent duo here. Fiona is half alpine half Nubian, the buck is PB French Alpine. Both are around eight and a half months old.
Really excited to be breeding this girl, she's our first doeling born here that we've kept long enough to breed.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Here's mine


----------



## Texaslass

Your doe (Snap?) is SO cute, Skyla!  Love her colors.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

Yep, that's snap  thanks


----------



## MoKa-Farms

Aw, super sweet!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

That's the only times she's 'super sweet' :laugh: when she's in heat lol! She is a BEAST! Most other times! :lol:


----------



## dayofthunder

All are so cute!! Great pics!


----------

